# 1940 Bf Goodrich Schwinn Streamliner



## dhoeffn (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi all.

Tripped across another bike that I purchased to re-sell, and having a little trouble nailing this one down, although I think I may be about there.

From what I can tell looking through catalogs and the wheel hub, I believe this is a 1940 BF Goodrich/Schwinn Streamliner with original parts (except for a few pieces the owner had on it that can be removed).

The hub was marked "eclipse machine division hub 36 13" and stamped "J-4" which dates the hub at least to 1940. The serial number on the bottom bracket is "E95177" which on the schwinncruiser.com site dates it at 1952, but from what I learned, pre 1952 the site is unreliable. The front brake appears to be the new style of expanding hub break they introduced in 1940 as well as the light hub being like the one introduced in 1940. (http://schwinncruisers.com/history/1940-1949.html)

What has me confused is that I do not see anywhere in the 1940 catalog about Goodrich or streamliner models, which this on clearly is. But, the bike looks almost identical to the BA107-OS Autocycle in the 1940 catalog (http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1940.html#b707-os). The only difference I can see with my novice eyes are mine being a streamliner tank with a bf goodrich tag.

So my question would be, did dealers customize these bikes for the end buyer based off the base model of BA107-OS? i.e. was this one built to order by a dealer as a bf goodrich streamliner back in 1940 off that BA107-OS?

Here are the pictures. Appreciate any help, and also the end goal for me is to sell this bike so any offer will be considered.

Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2016)

Definetly 1940. Great color on this one. Congrads on this sweet find.


----------



## jkent (Feb 7, 2016)

PM sent with interest.
JKent


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2016)

where ya located?


----------



## dhoeffn (Feb 7, 2016)

Easley, SC. I do have the ability to ship, although would prefer to have someone closer to p/u or even meet.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not a Schwinn collector but I'd be proud to own that one.  The colors are oddly cool.  My father had a 1949 Chrysler Windsor Convertible that was the same color.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2016)

Very rare non embossed tank. I like it!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2016)

If this is being sold should it not be in the FOR SALE section with a price and location?
I didn't know we could have silent or sealed bid auctions here.
Nice bike by the way.
Frank


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 7, 2016)

What a beauty!
After reading the rules at links below please post it for sale with price and location in the Sell-Trade Forum:


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bump-rule-changes.85736/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/marking-your-thread-as-sold.59628/
http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade.4/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 7, 2016)

NICE FIND!
SCHWINN WOULD HAVE MADE THE BIKES WITH THE BRANDED HEAD BADGE FOR SALE IN B F GOODRICH TIRE STORES.
THE SERIAL NUMBER INDICATES THE FRAME WAS MADE IN 1941.
SCHWINN'S '41 BIKES HAD A DELUXE PHANTOM STYLE CHAIN GUARD.
BUT THIS THIS BIKE WAS MADE BY SCHWINN FOR B F G, THEY MAY HAVE USED THE OLDER STYLE CHAIN GUARD AND DROP CENTER RIMS. THE UNEMBOSSED TANK COULD ALSO HAVE BEEN FROM 1940. THE SADDLE LOOKS LIKE A POST WAR REPLACEMENT.
THE BOTTOM LINE IS THIS IS A GREAT BIKE.


----------



## dhoeffn (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, my main purpose was to see if anyone had a clue as to if I was right on my research. I haven't actually put it up to sale officially yet because I still need to determine value, but mentioned it in the first post so it would be clear to anyone who posted that they would be assisting a re-seller and not a collector.


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 7, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 7, 2016)

you wanted a value? $2200+  I'am sure someone on here will step up to pay that if not,put it on ebay and you will get that for it.congrats on the find.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 7, 2016)

Great color, nice find!


----------



## dhoeffn (Feb 8, 2016)

"you wanted a value? $2200+ I'am sure someone on here will step up to pay that if not,put it on ebay and you will get that for it.congrats on the find."

Thanks. That's nearly exactly what I got from SchwinnBikeForum.com. On there they said everything looks original but the seat, and that the brake issue is probably just grease build up or something.

It is a super cool looking bike and there is a few already interested in it. I will probably check it over today and make sure I am not missing anything condition wise and then post it up on the for sale thread.

Thanks again all for the help!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2016)

dhoeffn said:


> "you wanted a value? $2200+ I'am sure someone on here will step up to pay that if not,put it on ebay and you will get that for it.congrats on the find."
> 
> Thanks. That's nearly exactly what I got from SchwinnBikeForum.com. On there they said everything looks original but the seat, and that the brake issue is probably just grease build up or something.
> 
> ...



It's a 1940... hub date is also 1940 ... the crank is postwar and so is the horn unit, One thing that's cool is that jewel reflector in the rack is kinda rare... very nice find. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2016)

2200 is a weeeeee bit high in my opinion. .. I think 1700 to 1900 is more realistic. .. color is nice and definitely one you don't see very often but being a bf Goodrich kinda hurts the value. .. find the correct saddle, horn unit, pedals and crank and you may be able to get 1900...but that's on the high side imho considering the condition 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhoeffn (Feb 8, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 2200 is a weeeeee bit high in my opinion. .. I think 1700 to 1900 is more realistic. .. color is nice and definitely one you don't see very often but being a bf Goodrich kinda hurts the value. .. find the correct saddle, horn unit, pedals and crank and you may be able to get 1900...but that's on the high side imho considering the condition
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I am going to take 1800ish if someone can p/u when I put up the listing.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2016)

dhoeffn said:


> I am going to take 1800ish if someone can p/u when I put up the listing.



I think you can probably get that. Regardless, it's a very nice bike. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhoeffn (Feb 8, 2016)

Sold to a cabe'r before I got a chance to put it up for $1700.  Thanks again all for the help


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2016)

dhoeffn said:


> Sold to a cabe'r before I got a chance to put it up for $1700.  Thanks again all for the help





Thanks--I just wanted to save you from having to ship it to Cali! Look for this one on a Hurricane Coaster this summer. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 8, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks--I just wanted to save you from having to ship it to Cali! Look for this one on a Hurricane Coaster this summer. V/r Shawn



Great snag Shawn. I'm sure I will see it out this summer on the ride! Frank

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Feb 10, 2016)

shoud be an ez restoe


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm thinking just a decent detail and service. The bike is way too nice to restore. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 10, 2016)

another fine addition to your already impressive collection. post some pics after you detail it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> another fine addition to your already impressive collection. post some pics after you detail it!



Will do! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2016)

So finally got everything corrected on this bike. If you read the thread you know what I gave for it and it took $600 more to make it right. I replaced the seat, crank, pedals, and horn. I got a really nice set of BFG Silvertown white walls and added the BFG topper and dice valve stem caps for a grand total of $2346. Personally I think I still did ok given the color combo and overall condition of the bike. I cleaned and serviced both hubs along with all other bearings and trued the rims. Took it on a shakedown cruise tonight and everything seems right. Thanks to all of those who helped with parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks great Shawn. One of my favorite prewar schwinn color combos. I'm glad this bike resides in your incredible collection.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Looks great Shawn. One of my favorite prewar schwinn color combos. I'm glad this bike resides in your incredible collection.




Thanks Rob! V/r Shawn


----------



## Ross (Mar 30, 2016)

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful bike Shawn! Great colors to!
PS - now I know why you moved, you can spend more time on bikes instead of mowing!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks great, Shawn!
I'm thinking, we do a tan & brown Schwinn thread on Earth Day this year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Looks great, Shawn!
> I'm thinking, we do a tan & brown Schwinn thread on Earth Day this year.




Hey Marty that's right around the corner--Apr 22. I can do that and hopefully next year I'll have my '41 B607 done--it will be brown/tan. Of course Tim B. could blow us all out of the water with his trifecta of awesome Schwinns! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, after the response that the green Schwinn St. Patricks day thread got, I was thinking that since the knock about Schwinn guys, is that they only collect by color. So a periodic Schwinn color thread is a pretty good idea.
Especially if it can coincide with a special day or holiday.
Valentines day would give a chance for those pink Starlets to shine.


----------

